# Constable Academy and Process Server Academy



## multicam

The Massachusetts Constables Office is offering a Constable Academy and a Process Server Academy in early 2018. You'll learn everything there is to know about being an effective and responsible constable/process server. Click on the link to learn more.

Massachusetts Constable's Office, Civil Process

Massachusetts Constable's Office, Civil Process


----------



## RodneyFarva

View attachment 9103


----------



## RodneyFarva

5 Investigates: Constables under new scrutiny after Boston shooting


----------



## Tango_Sierra




----------



## RodneyFarva

Day one of the academy preview


----------



## EJS12213

It's things like this is why politicians want to remove the outdated laws that give Constables powers.


----------



## 9319

Jesus why doesn’t anyone put a stop to this stupid shit? If a sane person wants to serve papers then do it as a business and nothing more. Want to implement some sort of training program for people new to the business? That’s fine too I guess. There is simply no platform that needs Constables to be LE or para LE. Good God, how well is this program going to hold up in court the first time one of its graduates beats someone within an inch of their life? “I am a graduate of the revered constable academy of fist fuckery and the recipient of the esteemed class circle jerk award.”


----------



## JD02124

*CONSTABLE'S ACADEMY*

All classes will be taught be state certified law enforcement instructors.

This course meets the certified M.C.A.C. 261 hours.

Classes will be held on Wednesdays and Thursdays 6 pm-10 pm and Saturdays 8 am - 3 pm.

Tentative Orientation: Monday, February 12th, 2018 at 6:00 pm

Tentative Start Date: Wednesday, March 7th, 2018 at 6:00 pm

Cost/Payment Method:

$1,150.00 (includes learning materials, polo shirt & hat, blue gun, inert spray and $150.00 will go towards the firearms qualifications portion. Recruits will be responsible for purchasing their own ammunition) There will also be a $200.00 registration fee which will cover a driver's history check, fingerprints/criminal history check, drug test and vision and hearing tests. A deposit of $600.00 must be submitted with application and all payments must be by cash, bank check or money orders. No Personal checks and final payment will due at orientation.

You're shitting me right?!

Register | William Cloran Academy
^^^^^^Now that's more like it.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Tango_Sierra said:


>


Same episode as NRA...Nachos Rifles and Alchohol


----------



## EJS12213

JD02124 said:


> *CONSTABLE'S ACADEMY*
> 
> All classes will be taught be state certified law enforcement instructors.
> 
> This course meets the certified M.C.A.C. 261 hours.
> 
> Classes will be held on Wednesdays and Thursdays 6 pm-10 pm and Saturdays 8 am - 3 pm.
> 
> Tentative Orientation: Monday, February 12th, 2018 at 6:00 pm
> 
> Tentative Start Date: Wednesday, March 7th, 2018 at 6:00 pm
> 
> Cost/Payment Method:
> 
> $1,150.00 (includes learning materials, polo shirt & hat, blue gun, inert spray and $150.00 will go towards the firearms qualifications portion. Recruits will be responsible for purchasing their own ammunition) There will also be a $200.00 registration fee which will cover a driver's history check, fingerprints/criminal history check, drug test and vision and hearing tests. A deposit of $600.00 must be submitted with application and all payments must be by cash, bank check or money orders. No Personal checks and final payment will due at orientation.
> 
> You're shitting me right?!
> 
> Register | William Cloran Academy
> ^^^^^^Now that's more like it.


Sounds like they puting together their own reserve academy. And what does M.C.A.C stand for? Is that their version of the M.P.T.C.?


----------



## mpd61

MCOLEC
ahh ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! !!!!!


----------



## k12kop

You ain't shit without a hat!


----------



## IamTheDude

Is this the same outfit where the "Chief Constable" was arrested a few years back for gun charges and impersonating a PO?


----------



## CCCSD

Send me your money for this tentative class. No refunds.


----------



## J.JEvans

RodneyFarva said:


> 5 Investigates: Constables under new scrutiny after Boston shooting


www.salemnews.com/news/local_news/constable-found-not-guilty-in-gun-case/article_9da5b5ce-0adf-5252-81f6-e4d4dcc51c9f.html


----------



## EJS12213

IamTheDude said:


> Is this the same outfit where the "Chief Constable" was arrested a few years back for gun charges and impersonating a PO?


I believe so. They like to use titles like chief constable, deputy chief, sergeant and deputy constable. Not to mention wear full uniforms and drive marked cruisers. Just check out their Facebook. They make it seem like they are an actual law enforment department.


----------



## felony

Correct me if I am wrong, but aren't constables elected? Why do they need a marked cruiser and firearm to serve divorce paperwork? If it's anything too crazy civil writ wise, just use the sheriffs.


----------



## multicam

I just got elected in my town. I found this training and I posted this information for others who may need training. 
I'm looking for training so I can perform my duties well. I am confused to all the negative comments here.
Is it a good idea for me to get training before I do my job? Reading all these comments is making wonder what I'm getting into.


----------



## 9319

multicam said:


> I just got elected in my town. I found this training and I posted this information for others who may need training.
> I'm looking for training so I can perform my duties well. I am confused to all the negative comments here.
> Is it a good idea for me to get training before I do my job? Reading all these comments is making wonder what I'm getting into.


I'm not your big brother but I'd stay away from any "office" that slaps "Constable" on the side of an old shitty Vic and drives said shitty old Vic around wearing navy blue monkey suits. You may thank me later.


----------



## MiamiVice

multicam said:


> I just got elected in my town. I found this training and I posted this information for others who may need training.
> I'm looking for training so I can perform my duties well. I am confused to all the negative comments here.
> Is it a good idea for me to get training before I do my job? Reading all these comments is making wonder what I'm getting into.


Are you serious........ No really.... if so ask your local police chief

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## multicam

I appreciate the advice. It was an honor to be elected and I don't want to make a mistake in my duties. 
I'm not finding any other places that offer training. I'm ex-army, and before Uncle Sam let me drive an M-2 Bradley, I had to go to school.
Perhaps the reason constables get a bad reputation is they aren't trained. Just my two cents. 
I will speak with my chief and get his help. Much appreciated.


----------



## JD02124

multicam said:


> I appreciate the advice. It was an honor to be elected and I don't want to make a mistake in my duties.
> I'm not finding any other places that offer training. I'm ex-army, and before Uncle Sam let me drive an M-2 Bradley, I had to go to school.
> Perhaps the reason constables get a bad reputation is they aren't trained. Just my two cents.
> I will speak with my chief and get his help. Much appreciated.


I think they get a bad reputation by trying to come off as a Police Officer and not a Constable.


----------



## AS4

those whack jobs have been in the news for a while now. I truly do not understand how they haven't been shut down. I know there was legislation in the works to take away arrest authority from constables, but unsure what the update on that is.

The incidents involving criminal constables increase every year; and these guys are the worst of the worst. The pictures are ridiculous...wearing tactical gear and flying around with blue lights? Clowns.


----------



## J.JEvans

Multicam. I work for constable office and we're a solid organization. We have steady work because we are trained, professional and know our limits. There are constables out there that give us a bad name, just like cops who give other cops a bad name. Its good you're looking for training because most constables don't. I don't know the class you're talking about, but do your homework and find out if they are any good.


----------



## J.JEvans

Our office has great working relationships with every town we work in and have assisted LEO in traffic stops.
Yes, there are constables that ruin it for the rest of us, but, IMO, thats because there is no formal constable training. 
In regards to the aforementioned constables academy, it looks to be a good solution to making constables professional and competent.
I'd ask anyone who's LEO to remember back to when they got hired. One of the first things you got was trained via an academy. 
Perhaps instead of being negative of constables, that energy would be better spent on getting these guys trained. 
As I said above, my agency has frequently assisted police. We are happy to help, but we make sure to train our guys.
When I'm out there, if requested to so, I will glady put my trained butt on the line to help any police officer, whether they respect me or not. Stay safe.


----------



## BxDetSgt

J.JEvans said:


> Our office has great working relationships with every town we work in and have assisted LEO in traffic stops.
> We are happy to help, but we make sure to train our guys.
> When I'm out there, if requested to so, I will glady put my trained butt on the line to help any police officer, whether they respect me or not. Stay safe.


OMG


----------



## j809

All civil process work should be done by the sheriffs and eliminate all constables.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9319

If a constable ever pulled up behind me on a stop and offered “help” the next thing he’d be serving are fries at BK. 

Just curious...how much time in this program is dedicated to MV law and who teaches it?


----------



## BxDetSgt

Never, in the recent history of policing (since the introduction of radio equipped cars in the 1940's) has anyone ever said, "slow them down, I've got a couple of constables with me, were all good!"


----------



## Kilvinsky

Constables elected by a town and ones who serve process are two different animals. Where I live, the Police Chief is often the town constable.

I have no issue with constables and feel that if the state is going to allow their existence, the COMMONWEALTH should be training them, not some company who is probably making a profit. I'm GUESSING, no going off on me or I'll SQUASH YA!

But one of the main classes in the academy should be, THE LIMITS OF YOUR AUTHRORITY* and when and where TO USE and NOT TO USE it. You don't take this state sponsored academy, you turn in your credentials. You screw up even after the academy, you get prosecuted.

I believe (PRAY TO GOD) most constables are not lunatics and just do the job that they are intended to do, and it's those that are like those in the famous video that truly need this training and/or prosecution.

*The archaic law in existence truly needs some refining.


----------



## CCCSD

If I took the Constable Academy, and based on my CA POST training, could I be an SSPO?


----------



## j809

CCCSD said:


> If I took the Constable Academy, and based on my CA POST training, could I be an SSPO?


No, Constables are not sspo. In order to be a sspo you have to be hired by an agency that can get you the powers and they apply for you for the powers , it's a process. It has to fall under one of the subsections of MGL 22C between Section 56 and 68.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD

Missed it by that much...


----------



## 9319

j809 said:


> No, Constables are not sspo. In order to be a sspo you have to be hired by an agency that can get you the powers and they apply for you for the powers , it's a process. It has to fall under one of the subsections of MGL 22C between Section 56 and 68.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jesus Christ...


----------



## J.JEvans

Not wanting to upset anyone, but I've heard more horror stories of LEO's than constables. If you want to find problem people, you can find them anywhere.
This academy seems to be a good start for training constables. I don't see anything else out there. MCJTC isn't doing anything. The reserve/ intermittent academy is over two grand now and I don't like hiring graduates because I don't need cops. Frankly, if a young man took this constable training and wanted a job with me, I'd hire him on the spot. And, that young person would be making a decent living. Why? Because the topics covered in this training is what my job entails. IMO, I'm glad there is something out there to get guys trained up and job ready.


----------



## Tuna

J.JEvans said:


> Our office has great working relationships with every town we work in and have assisted LEO in traffic stops.
> Yes, there are constables that ruin it for the rest of us, but, IMO, thats because there is no formal constable training.
> In regards to the aforementioned constables academy, it looks to be a good solution to making constables professional and competent.
> I'd ask anyone who's LEO to remember back to when they got hired. One of the first things you got was trained via an academy.
> Perhaps instead of being negative of constables, that energy would be better spent on getting these guys trained.
> As I said above, my agency has frequently assisted police. We are happy to help, but we make sure to train our guys.
> When I'm out there, if requested to so, I will glady put my trained butt on the line to help any police officer, whether they respect me or not. Stay safe.


You're kidding ____________Right????????


----------



## 9319

The most disturbing thing I find with the website in question is the lack of a face. Most, if not every organization has a name/face at its helm or representing it. Just who is this Chief Constable? Who are these “LE instructors” who will be teaching? Who is the MCAC and what are their credentials? 

Not that I honestly care but I guess I’m just curious about who wears the most stars and why they don’t publicly put their name on anything.


----------



## 9319

J.JEvans said:


> Not wanting to upset anyone, but I've heard more horror stories of LEO's than constables. If you want to find problem people, you can find them anywhere.
> This academy seems to be a good start for training constables. I don't see anything else out there. MCJTC isn't doing anything. The reserve/ intermittent academy is over two grand now and I don't like hiring graduates because I don't need cops. Frankly, if a young man took this constable training and wanted a job with me, I'd hire him on the spot. And, that young person would be making a decent living. Why? Because the topics covered in this training is what my job entails. IMO, I'm glad there is something out there to get guys trained up and job ready.


MCJTC? How long has it been since you were last rejected?


----------



## Johnny Law

Javert said:


> Not that I honestly care but I guess I'm just curious about who wears the most stars and why they don't publicly put their name on anything.


Because then the lawyers would know who to sue for misfeasance


----------



## J.JEvans

Javert said:


> MCJTC? How long has it been since you were last rejected?


I went to the reserve academy back in the 90's. Sadly, I didn't score high on the civil service, so I reenlisted in the Army and served 22 years as an MP.
Sir, I don't understand your negative comments. Multicam got elected as a constable, is trying to get trained and he is looking for guidance. Perhaps we can help him together rather than discouraging him.


----------



## j809

There is absolutely no need for constables in Massachusetts. Like I said, sheriffs should be the sole officers doing civil process work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j809

There is absolutely no need for constables in Massachusetts. Like I said, sheriffs should be the sole officers doing civil process work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmizer1

Kilvinsky said:


> Constables elected by a town and ones who serve process are two different animals. Where I live, the Police Chief is often the town constable.
> 
> I have no issue with constables and feel that if the state is going to allow their existence, the COMMONWEALTH should be training them, not some company who is probably making a profit. I'm GUESSING, no going off on me or I'll SQUASH YA!
> 
> But one of the main classes in the academy should be, THE LIMITS OF YOUR AUTHRORITY* and when and where TO USE and NOT TO USE it. You don't take this state sponsored academy, you turn in your credentials. You screw up even after the academy, you get prosecuted.
> 
> I believe (PRAY TO GOD) most constables are not lunatics and just do the job that they are intended to do, and it's those that are like those in the famous video that truly need this training and/or prosecution.
> 
> *The archaic law in existence truly needs some refining.


I am the town constable in the town I work in as a police officer. There are a few towns near me where either the chief or an officer is appointed to the position. I am only authorized to act on behalf of the town government through the town clerk's office.

The legislature just appointed a committee to look at the constable issue. I see big changes coming in the setup of the constable system in Massachusetts.


----------



## J.JEvans

j809 said:


> There is absolutely no need for constables in Massachusetts. Like I said, sheriffs should be the sole officers doing civil process work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fascinating opinion. Thanks for sharing.

How is this reply supposed to help the OP who wants training?


----------



## J.JEvans

Edmizer1 said:


> I am the town constable in the town I work in as a police officer. There are a few towns near me where either the chief or an officer is appointed to the position. I am only authorized to act on behalf of the town government through the town clerk's office.
> 
> The legislature just appointed a committee to look at the constable issue. I see big changes coming in the setup of the constable system in Massachusetts.


I sincerely hope it will deal with training for constables. IMO, no one should be in harms way without adequate training. Thanks for staying on topic.


----------



## BxDetSgt

*"To the "offenders": please be aware that you are being very hurtful as it appears to some of the people engaging in this thread."*
As one of the offending posters I am very sorry if I hurt the feelings of any constables, would be constables, volunteer fireman, volunteer EMS, civilian search and rescue, HAM radio operators, Red Cross people, Salvation Army Vets, tow truck operators, circus clowns, SETI members, Moonies, Phish fans, Juggaloos, Harembe the gorilla, PETA members, First World Red Stripers, or any other member of a quasi public private public safety co-operative agency. Please accept my most sincere apology, and, as always THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!!!!


----------



## JD02124

263FPD said:


> It has come to my attention that some of the posters in this thread feel like they are being bullied and ridiculed. Some of the replies that are being interpreted as criticism and bullying appear to be matters of opinion. Some other replies seem to simply be typical of the way an unknown poster or new member may receive the usual tongue lashing.
> 
> It is clear to me that not everyone has thick skin, and instead of dealing with the matter themselves, some folks choose to hit the "report" button. I have seen nothing egregious in the posts, and replies have been rather mild considering the posts I have seen in the past here.
> 
> My advise to the easily offended: If what you have here in this thread offended you, I would re-evaluate your membership here.
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous that one can no longer fight their own battles. I refuse to censor posts just because someone's feelings got hurt. Show me posts that are racist in nature or egregiously offensive, and then we will deal with it.
> 
> To the "offenders": please be aware that you are being very hurtful as it appears to some of the people engaging in this thread.
> 
> That is all.


 I'm officially offended!


----------



## j809

Hahaha little 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danusmc0321

Dude your reporting posts? You wanna know what the issue is, you have the head of the mass constables Office in Salem going on record saying “he believes he has more power than the police”. It’s a power grab, he wants to believe he has more power than he does, with zero training or experience. He gave a gun, a badge, handcuffs and a marked cruiser with blue lights to a 19 yo kid with no training or experience....that’s a problem. There’s a reasons why police departments have a 6 month academy and another 3-6 months on FTO. I know a few constables who are great. They make a good living, do their job serving papers, and don’t try to be something their not. I’m not out trying to play CIA agent, because I’m not trained as a clandestine spook or work for the CIA. The professional constables, aren’t carring firearms, aren’t arresting people and bringing them to some basement with no booking, don’t have blue lights and marked cars, running around “backing up” locals, looking like a wack-tactic, tackleberry. There’s nothing wrong with training, But if your looking for police training to be a Constable, and putting a badge on yourself, as if your out enforcing local and state laws, that is not what constables should be doing. The reason there’s no standardized training is because most of the time this is handled by the chief, who already has experience, or by Shadowing a professional constable. Constables, like the guy in Salem should not be trying to blur the lines of the two professions.


----------



## J.JEvans

My heartfelt apologies to the OP who wants training and advice. Some of the people on this thread did you a disservice with thier nonsensical comments. Congratulations on your appointment and best of luck.


----------



## J.JEvans

Danusmc0321 said:


> Dude your reporting posts? You wanna know what the issue is, you have the head of the mass constables Office in Salem going on record saying "he believes he has more power than the police". It's a power grab, he wants to believe he has more power than he does, with zero training or experience. He gave a gun, a badge, handcuffs and a marked cruiser with blue lights to a 19 yo kid with no training or experience....that's a problem. There's a reasons why police departments have a 6 month academy and another 3-6 months on FTO. I know a few constables who are great. They make a good living, do their job serving papers, and don't try to be something their not. I'm not out trying to play CIA agent, because I'm not trained as a clandestine spook or work for the CIA. The professional constables, aren't carring firearms, aren't arresting people and bringing them to some basement with no booking, don't have blue lights and marked cars, running around "backing up" locals, looking like a wack-tactic, tackleberry. There's nothing wrong with training, But if your looking for police training to be a Constable, and putting a badge on yourself, as if your out enforcing local and state laws, that is not what constables should be doing. Shadowing a professional constable, is probably the best way to go. Constables, like the guy in Salem should not be trying to blur the lines of the two professions.


Thank you for the intelligent post. I know that constable was found not guilty in court. I posted a link to an article regarding it. I don't know what happened since then.
The OP is looking for training. If he and others like him get training, there shouldn't be problems. I got my training by shadowing a great constable, but it shouldn't be that way.


----------



## BxDetSgt

J.JEvans said:


> My heartfelt apologies to the OP who wants training and advice. Some of the people on this thread did you a disservice with thier nonsensical comments.* Congratulations on your appointment and best of luck.*


You are sure going to need it...


----------



## J.JEvans

BxDetSgt said:


> You are sure going to need it...


What's that supposed to mean? Seriously, are you alright? Why wouldn't you add to the conversation instead of typing such a strange comment? Truly bizarre.


----------



## JD02124

Danusmc0321 said:


> Dude your reporting posts? You wanna know what the issue is, you have the head of the mass constables Office in Salem going on record saying "he believes he has more power than the police". It's a power grab, he wants to believe he has more power than he does, with zero training or experience. He gave a gun, a badge, handcuffs and a marked cruiser with blue lights to a 19 yo kid with no training or experience....that's a problem. There's a reasons why police departments have a 6 month academy and another 3-6 months on FTO. I know a few constables who are great. They make a good living, do their job serving papers, and don't try to be something their not. I'm not out trying to play CIA agent, because I'm not trained as a clandestine spook or work for the CIA. The professional constables, aren't carring firearms, aren't arresting people and bringing them to some basement with no booking, don't have blue lights and marked cars, running around "backing up" locals, looking like a wack-tactic, tackleberry. There's nothing wrong with training, But if your looking for police training to be a Constable, and putting a badge on yourself, as if your out enforcing local and state laws, that is not what constables should be doing. The reason there's no standardized training is because most of the time this is handled by the chief, who already has experience, or by Shadowing a professional constable. Constables, like the guy in Salem should not be trying to blur the lines of the two professions.


This offends me. I'm reporting you for making too much sense&#8230; how dare you.


----------



## J.JEvans

Danusmc0321. Question. I was looking at the training syllabus on the website the OP posted. I wanted your thoughts if it's a good program.


----------



## CCCSD

Danusmc0321. Question. I was looking at the training syllabus on the website the OP posted. I wanted your thoughts if it's a good program.

You being the SME, I would expect your input on content... Oh. Never mind.


----------



## J.JEvans

I'm not here to create discourse. I'm focusing on the OP and his question and wanting of advice. I got kids coming in my office looking for work with zero training. 
Here's a guy that's elected, which means to me a bunch of people thought he was a decent enough guy, who is looking to better himself. I'm not here looking for acceptance, just to help someone looking for help. This thread was turning into bashing people looking for guidance and that shouldn't be. 
All that meaningful stuff you said regarding the roles of police and constables would have been useful for the OP to read, rather than a Simpson's video. 
At least now, we're doing the OP service in this thread. And thanks for the good post.


----------



## Danusmc0321

J.JEvans said:


> What's that supposed to mean? Seriously, are you alright? Why wouldn't you add to the conversation instead of typing such a strange comment? Truly bizarre.


Don't worry Sgt, I reported this comment, I believe it is derogatory against people from New York. Is he "alright"....dude... so racist... and bigoted. Where did 9/11 take place.......exactly. Shouldn't even be asking that. You didn't ask anyone else if they were "alright". You knew that he knew what that meant to him, and that you knew what I knew... that he knew his feels would hurt. So I hope you know Muaaa Feels hurt when you said that. So yea, waaah.


----------



## J.JEvans

Danusmc0321 said:


> Don't worry Sgt, I reported this comment, I believe it is derogatory against people from New York. Is he "alright"....dude... so racist... and bigoted. Where did 9/11 take place.......exactly. Shouldn't even be asking that. You didn't ask anyone else if they were "alright". You knew that he knew he what that meant, and that you knew what I knew... that he knew his feels would hurt. So I hope you know Muaaa Feels hurt when you said that. So yea, waaah.


 My apologies.


----------



## CCCSD

Oh. SNAP!


----------



## multicam

I have two accounts because I see how hard you guys are on constables. I'm looking for help getting training. I'm sorry. I wasn't trying to upset anyone. I heard about this training and wanted feedback. That's all. There's absolutely nothing out there for training. The point is not to get in trouble out there. Not to upset the public, police or community.


----------



## Danusmc0321

J.JEvans said:


> Danusmc0321. Question. I was looking at the training syllabus on the website the OP posted. I wanted your thoughts if it's a good program.


I'm flattered, but sorry homeslice, no dice. I know fuckall about what a constable syllabus should look like.

Part one- hand papers to servi
Part two- exit stage left without embarrassing self.


----------



## CCCSD

Your integrity just took a HUGE hit. If I was doing due diligence on appointments, and found this thread, I would never hire you.


----------



## JD02124

263FPD said:


> View attachment 9113
> 
> 
> You are the original OP. Even your email addy is a play on names. Gabriel/Jabriel. You have been detected. I suggest you look in to deleting your self. This multiple personality BS isn't going to fly. If you want to hang around, let me know which profile I should remove. Having two separate profiles is against our rules here.


Multicam&#8230; multiple personality's ha! If I make a profile with the name of Army Combat Uniform is that frowned upon or?


----------



## multicam

Danusmc0321 said:


> I'm flattered, but sorry homeslice, no dice. I know fuckall about what a constable syllabus should look like.
> 
> Part one- hand papers to servi
> Part two- exit stage left without embarrassing self.


 Which is awesome.


----------



## multicam

You're right. I was wrong.


----------



## multicam

263FPD said:


> That's why my training as an investigator trumps whatever it is you are trying to pitch in that BS original post. Liars piss me off. And you sir, are a shit-stirring liar. Care to weigh in on that?


I'm not trying to do that. I can only apologize. Being a constable is so controversial. I didn't want to ruin my original nickname.


----------



## Danusmc0321

J.JEvans said:


> I'm not here to create discourse. I'm focusing on the OP and his question and wanting of advice. I got kids coming in my office looking for work with zero training.
> Here's a guy that's elected, which means to me a bunch of people thought he was a decent enough guy, who is looking to better himself. I'm not here looking for acceptance, just to help someone looking for help. This thread was turning into bashing people looking for guidance and that shouldn't be.
> All that meaningful stuff you said regarding the roles of police and constables would have been useful for the OP to read, rather than a Simpson's video.
> At least now, we're doing the OP service in this thread. And thanks for the good post.


Hahahahaha, This comment is one of the funniest things I have ever read. "The OP is probably a decent guy, I know this because I am him" Thanks Val, freaking hilarious.


----------



## multicam

263FPD said:


> I'll have to kill you. Just saying.


 Understandable. 
There's constables that do it wrong. Where do someone go to do it right.


----------



## JD02124

263FPD said:


> I'll have to kill you. Just saying.


 You'll have to take a ticket and wait in line like everyone else.


----------



## multicam

263FPD said:


> Member since 2007 under that first screen name. What the freaking F were you thinking?


Yeah. Again, didn't want to ruin my original nickname. I'm not trying to upset people. Too many constables piss off cops. I'm not wanting to do the same.


----------



## multicam

So, now that I'm throughly embarrassed. I wasn't trying to anger you guys. I'm elected as a constable and really don't want to screw up. Can someone tell me where to get experience and not piss off people.


----------



## multicam

263FPD said:


> Integrity. You have none.


I apologize sir. I hope you can understand my worry.


----------



## multicam

263FPD said:


> What exactly so you think you have just accomplished by this fuckery? Oh. Hell. I want to invite you out for dinner and beers. You made me like Constables soooooooo much more.
> 
> Mark my words. One of these days you may even pass a civil service exam. This post will be there to haunt the crap out of you during your background investigation.


No interest in that. Just didn't want to fail at being a constable and potentially cause LEO any headaches.


----------



## multicam

Thanks for that. Appreciated. The training I found I would be willing to pay for if only to do the job right. I'm not law enforcement nor do I need to carry a gun. That's the point. I'm not interested in crossing a line. It's confusing and I'm sorry. I respect the guys in this forum and didn't want to ruin my original nickname. Too late.


----------



## multicam

263FPD said:


> Good. I guess we understand each other


Admin. I'm getting mixed opinions from all kinds of constables. Theres guys out there that carry, guys who don't, guys who have told me they helped locals, and other crazy stuff. For what it's worth, I apologize again to you and the members here. I was trying not to piss off LEO as a constable, but ended up doing it here.


----------



## 9319

The F is the outercarrier for? He on the High Risk Divorce Paper Service Special Task Force Team? (These are from the same website offering the training course.) 

Again...WHO is this Chief Constable and WHO are the “LE certified” instructors?


----------



## RodneyFarva

Does the RMV still issue disaster plates?


----------



## multicam

Thanks for the advice. I need it. Please delete the j.j.evans account.


----------



## j809

Those damn IP addresses will get you every time!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2

Ahhh... the great MassCops Constable Welcome Wagon has been dusted off, run through the car wash, and taken for a spin around the block. Can't wait until it's back where it belongs.... parked next to the Ban Bus.

Oh, well.

Having left the snowy climes of The Bay State for The Magnolia State, I can report back to my friends and former co-workers of a Land where Constables are, at least somewhat, considered law enforcement officers... depending...

Some just serve process. Unarmed, no arrest powers.

Some are retired cops. Armed, arrest powers.

Some get elected, go through a basic recruit academy. Armed, arrest powers.

So... even here the dichotomy betwixt and between One Of Us and Not One Of Us lies in a basic recruit academy. And that, my Mass Constable friends, is the gulf across which you must pass. Since the MCJTC/MPTC/Whatever acronym is currently in vogue does not allow that you are "neither fish nor flesh nor good red herring."

If you want to serve "high-risk" paperwork, get on a law enforcement agency, then after a few years of experience, get selected to a specialized unit that does that, get even more training before you are allowed to do that sort of thing. It's beyond what an academy can teach you. 

Couple that with the well-known cop disdain for poseurs, pretenders and otherwise wannabes whose desire to be the Po-leece sometimes overcomes their lack of authority to do so, as well as the aforementioned desires leading to, shall we say... questionable behavior amongst a few bearing the badge of a Constable of the Commonwealth and let's just say the suspicions of nascent misbehavior are, at a minimum, reasonable ones.

So, yes, a constable here gets poked and prodded to see what they are doing here. Are they gonna purchase a used Crown Vic, get the windows blacked out and add ghost graphics? Wear black BDU's and external vest carrier to make the public think they are cops? Start pulling over suspected DUI'S? Or are they just someone who is going to serve process the way a messenger drops off important paperwork? You can do that in business casual, and no need to make it more than that.


----------



## multicam

263FPD said:


> But for a little while longer, the profile will remain so that the membership can have had a chance to browse through this. There are lessons to be learned here. Besides, this thread may have achieved a Gold Status.


Not to make light of my f'up, but I've gotten great help in these last posts than I did when I originally started. If this thread can guide a wannabe constable to being a constable who isn't a liability, then it may have been worthwhile.


----------



## multicam

263FPD said:


> But look at what had triggered it? Creating lies and deception is NEVER a good thing. You may have gained some answers, but you damaged the shit out of your profile. Lucky for you, folks here dontend to forgive. Unlucky for you, the more regular members never forget.


Understood.


----------



## CCCSD

The F is the outercarrier for? He on the High Risk Divorce Paper Service Special Task Force Team? (These are from the same website offering the training course.) 

Airsoft. When you can’t carry for reelz...


----------



## IamTheDude

263FPD said:


> Yes


Thought so. Their facebook page has them wearing badges, posing by decked out CV and "fully marked t-shirts" cleaning up trash. I know i always put on my badge when I take out the trash! God damn racoons need to respect my authortay!


----------



## IamTheDude

CCCSD said:


> Airsoft. When you can't carry for reelz...


...but graduated from a blue gun squad like "the service"... anyone else remember that failed abortion?


----------



## Tuna

JJ, multicam , or whoever you are today, have you consulted with Mikey from CMPSA? I understand he swings a big stick in your area of LE.


----------



## Gil

Yikes... constables again...
I am somewhat biased after the last constable I dealt with showed up at my department many moons ago and attempted not once but twice to file a civil complaint against me because I banned him from the site anyone remember who that assclown was?


----------



## BxDetSgt

GOLD, DAMN IT, GOLD!!!!
Now do you understand what I meant by your gonna need some good luck. LMAO


----------



## kdk240

It's like the old days of massnet. Shit even Gil's poppng in.. I love it! Side note, Gil hope your doing ok.


----------



## Bloodhound

Gil said:


> Yikes... constables again...
> I am somewhat biased after the last constable I dealt with showed up at my department many moons ago and attempted not once but twice to file a civil complaint against me because I banned him from the site anyone remember who that assclown was?


Sure do! Filed a complaint against me because I apparently ran his plate, which he decided was harassment.


----------



## MiamiVice

J.JEvans said:


> Thank you for the intelligent post. I know that constable was found not guilty in court. I posted a link to an article regarding it. I don't know what happened since then.
> The OP is looking for training. If he and others like him get training, there shouldn't be problems. I got my training by shadowing a great constable, but it shouldn't be that way.


"Shadowing a great constable".........

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD

They have an FTO Program now? I mean, FCTO?


----------



## Kilvinsky

263FPD said:


> It has come to my attention that some of the posters in this thread feel like they are being bullied and ridiculed. Some of the replies that are being interpreted as criticism and bullying appear to be matters of opinion. Some other replies seem to simply be typical of the way an unknown poster or new member may receive the usual tongue lashing.
> 
> It is clear to me that not everyone has thick skin, and instead of dealing with the matter themselves, some folks choose to hit the "report" button. I have seen nothing egregious in the posts, and replies have been rather mild considering the posts I have seen in the past here.
> 
> My advise to the easily offended: If what you have here in this thread offended you, I would re-evaluate your membership here.
> 
> This is absolutely ridiculous that one can no longer fight their own battles. I refuse to censor posts just because someone's feelings got hurt. Show me posts that are racist in nature or egregiously offensive, and then we will deal with it.
> 
> To the "offenders": please be aware that you are being very hurtful as it appears to some of the people engaging in this thread.
> 
> That is all.


Damn Liberal crunchy granola eating Democrat, worrying about everyone's feelings....


----------



## Kilvinsky

263FPD said:


> I eat granola because it helps me poop


you ain't alone big guy, and dammit it tastes good. Not as good as a huge glass of wine, but wine at breakfast is simply HARD GRAPE JUICE!


----------



## k12kop

263FPD said:


> I eat granola because it helps me poop


It's my only quiet time of the day.


----------



## USM C-2

263FPD said:


> By the way...
> 
> Only 16 or so hours after the debuckle of this thread, my Linkd profile was checked out by someone listing their occupation as a Massachusetts Constable employed by Massachusetts Constable Department. We have no connections in common but after a little checking, we apparently have some mutual friends. I don't believe in coincidence, so therefor I would have to believe that it is a forum member or lurker. Anyone feeling like taking ownership to this, feel free to PM me.


Integrity check?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

J.JEvans said:


> Not wanting to upset anyone, but I've heard more horror stories of LEO's than constables. If you want to find problem people, you can find them anywhere.
> This academy seems to be a good start for training constables. I don't see anything else out there. MCJTC isn't doing anything. The reserve/ intermittent academy is over two grand now and I don't like hiring graduates because I don't need cops. Frankly, if a young man took this constable training and wanted a job with me, I'd hire him on the spot. And, that young person would be making a decent living. Why? Because the topics covered in this training is what my job entails. IMO, I'm glad there is something out there to get guys trained up and job ready.


What's roughly the average pay for a constable?


----------



## Rogergoodwin

multicam said:


> I'm not trying to do that. I can only apologize. Being a constable is so controversial. I didn't want to ruin my original nickname.


Why the fuck would you apologize to people that have been shitting all over you? Both of you to be more accurate...


----------



## MiamiVice

This thread is beyond gold.....masscops platinum.

You've been served

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD

Why the fuck would you apologize to people that have been shitting all over you? Both of you to be more accurate...

Rogergoodwin, Today at 5:41 AMReport
#125LikeReply

You DO realize that they are both ONE poster...right? And that his posts are utter bullshit. Oh. I forgot, you know EVERYTHING about everything...


----------



## Rogergoodwin

CCCSD said:


> Why the fuck would you apologize to people that have been shitting all over you? Both of you to be more accurate...
> 
> Rogergoodwin, Today at 5:41 AMReport
> #125LikeReply
> 
> You DO realize that they are both ONE poster...right? And that his posts are utter bullshit. Oh. I forgot, you know EVERYTHING about everything...


That's why I said "BOTH of you" to him.

...right over your head.

And he seemed genuinely interested in the answer. But idk, maybe he was trolling.


----------



## CCCSD

Roger,
You continue to show just what a Putz you are. You are so naive that it actually endangers you, and anyone else who happens to be near you. You lack, utterly lack, SA.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

CCCSD said:


> Roger,
> You continue to show just what a Putz you are. You are so naive that it actually endangers you, and anyone else who happens to be near you. You lack, utterly lack, SA.


Just busting his balls, no need to get upset. Your obviously still upset with me. Have a good one.


----------



## Kilvinsky

We're sorry as well, though of the 9 of us in here, only 5 know what we're sorry for.


----------



## doc1126

I RARELY post on here....but I was just thoroughly entertained by this thread for at least 45 minutes !!!! That is all.....carry on.


----------



## USAF286

Multiple internet personalities and then referring to yourself in the 3rd..(4th?) personality is just too much for 3:50 in the morning...also it reminds me of one of my all time favorites:






This threat was Gold Status by page 3 IMO...


----------

